# Morbid Models Frankenstein HELP!!



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - i have just got hold of this model kit from 1996!.. it's by Morbid Models and is called Frankenstein's Patchwork Creation.

The sculpter is Lee Ames - and the actual kit to me resembles Bernie Wrightsons creature a little!..
it is in resin and is in 1/6th scale, and included the base with trapdoor, the main body and two arms!. it also came with a COA with Lee Ames signature and kit no.53 wrote on it..i was wondering if anyone had heard of Morbid Models before, becouse i have tried looking for this kit on the net and have just drawn a blank!...
hope somebody may be able to help!..many thanks.









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Another in a long line of defunct GK producers I'm afraid, Ian...still, I remember seeing this kit back in the day when it was first released, and it's a pretty nice piece of work! You should have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for that!.. just looking on the net - all i could find by Lee Ames was alien kits??.. no images of this one built up!...


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I remeber that kit from days gone by. Haven't ssen it in years. Nice score.

And you're right - it is very Wrightson.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Was this kit by any chance based on the Frankenstein film of the 1990's starring Robert De Niro as Frank., and looking emaciated and veiny, like this model?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nothing like the DeNiro Frankenstein (kitted in vinyl by Horizon)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Looks nothing like the DeNiro Frankenstein (kitted in vinyl by Horizon)


The DeNiro vinyl Frankenstein was a Screamin' kit...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Morbid Models was a UK outfit, weren't they? Remember they did
a great Slaine kit, also by Lee I believe.

update... just ck'd Gremlins and this info was listed. (No idea
how old this is):

Name: Lee Ames 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: ++44 1603 407207 
Fax: ++ 44 1603 401572 
Address: 122 Drayton road Norwich Norfolk NR3 2DL England


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks Buc for the info!.. been told Lee Ames is now sculpting for Killer Kits.. think he did the Joker kit for them.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Looks nothing like the DeNiro Frankenstein (kitted in vinyl by Horizon)


 
Well pardon me for asking, o great angry one.


----------



## Vapourmile (Jun 19, 2013)

Lee is a friend of mine. I have posted the link to this page to him.

_Steve.


----------

